# 8.0 & phpmyadmin 3.3.2



## pippo (May 10, 2010)

I have read UPDATING. No help there.
I had difficulty installing php5 but finally got it going with help from posts here.
The errors have to do with pcre.h ... Again!... about the same crap as for php5.
I'd post the errors but don't know how to capture them without the hassle of printing it from keyboard.
Is there a way to capture a slice on xterm to post it or another way?
TIA.


----------



## anomie (May 11, 2010)

I may be missing something, but is this just an "xterm copy / paste" question? 

If yes, highlight the text you wish to copy, and then middle-mouse click to paste. Please post log, config, etc. snippets in code tags.


----------

